# Any of you guys have a career in art/design/photography?



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just curious. I do myself. I do web/multimedia work.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

i've been a graphic designer/web developer for the past 12 years


----------



## playstopause (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm a film director. I also do ads, music videos, live show captations.


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, graphic designer at a screenprint company. And I do freelance design work on the side.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> Yep, graphic designer at a screenprint company. And I do freelance design work on the side.



thats cool, my girlfriend is starting to do some screen print stuff of some of my designs


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm trained as a graphic designer and i've been doing it professionally since 1994. I'm currently working as Creative Director in a small marketing communications company, with some freelance/contract work on the side as time permits.


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 31, 2008)

thedownside said:


> thats cool, my girlfriend is starting to do some screen print stuff of some of my designs


Right on!

I haven't printed much of my own stuff lately. I should have some stuff for a buddy of mines guitar company rolling out in the coming months though...should be cool.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> Right on!
> 
> I haven't printed much of my own stuff lately. I should have some stuff for a buddy of mines guitar company rolling out in the coming months though...should be cool.



she's doing all of my band stuff (t-shirts, hoodies, jackets, etc...) i just hooked her up with the transparencies to work from.

do you do mainly waterbased or plastisol stuff?


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 31, 2008)

thedownside said:


> she's doing all of my band stuff (t-shirts, hoodies, jackets, etc...) i just hooked her up with the transparencies to work from.
> 
> do you do mainly waterbased or plastisol stuff?



We do plastisol exclusively. I wish we'd get some water based inks in, but we do such a high volume of our regular jobs that there's little time to experiment. I love the washed out look you can get from the water based inks.

I've got a bunch of my stuff up on flickr, check it out if you get a chance. It's mostly original vector characters and such. I don't post any of my "paid" work on there. Flickr: Photos from drjenkins Most of this stuff is pretty cartoony, but it's a good distraction from my everyday work.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> We do plastisol exclusively. I wish we'd get some water based inks in, but we do such a high volume of our regular jobs that there's little time to experiment. I love the washed out look you can get from the water based inks.
> 
> I've got a bunch of my stuff up on flickr, check it out if you get a chance. It's mostly original vector characters and such. I don't post any of my "paid" work on there. Flickr: Photos from drjenkins Most of this stuff is pretty cartoony, but it's a good distraction from my everyday work.



some nice stuff in there man! someday i gotta put together a new portfolio of work, just way to busy with the band, recording and regular work to del with that 

she was thinking about the plastisol, but i prefer (especially for now) the easy of the water-based stuff, plus no added equipment for drying/setting... spray, dry, iron, done  high volume with the right gear, i can see the benifit of the plastisol, but for home based, band/fun stuff the water based so far is working great. only part i dont like is having to lay down a white 'primer' base before putting colors onto black.


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 31, 2008)

thedownside said:


> some nice stuff in there man! someday i gotta put together a new portfolio of work, just way to busy with the band, recording and regular work to del with that
> 
> she was thinking about the plastisol, but i prefer (especially for now) the easy of the water-based stuff, plus no added equipment for drying/setting... spray, dry, iron, done  high volume with the right gear, i can see the benifit of the plastisol, but for home based, band/fun stuff the water based so far is working great. only part i dont like is having to lay down a white 'primer' base before putting colors onto black.



Appreciate it! Believe me, my output is gonna come to a halt around July, since my wife and I are expecting. So my playing, free time, etc. is gonna be at a premium. 

Yeah, plastisol is a royal bitch if you're not setup for it. We're in a 50,000+ sq/ft building with 6 automatic machines that are anywhere from 8-14 heads. So it's a big difference from doing it at home. It's a lot more rewarding when you're more hands-on to me though. Feels like you're actually creating something as opposed to just running a machine. And no matter what you print with, on black there's gotta be a white base or it'll look like 12 shades of ass when you're done.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2008)

drjenkins said:


> Appreciate it! Believe me, my output is gonna come to a halt around July, since my wife and I are expecting. So my playing, free time, etc. is gonna be at a premium.
> 
> Yeah, plastisol is a royal bitch if you're not setup for it. We're in a 50,000+ sq/ft building with 6 automatic machines that are anywhere from 8-14 heads. So it's a big difference from doing it at home. It's a lot more rewarding when you're more hands-on to me though. Feels like you're actually creating something as opposed to just running a machine. And no matter what you print with, on black there's gotta be a white base or it'll look like 12 shades of ass when you're done.



hahaha, yeah, we have a few practice shirts that resemble 12 shades of ass  

the white base is a pain, i'm gonna have to build some sort of frame setup so she can lay down the white and easily line up the color next


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool, good to see some others. I work for a large company on one of their websites. I do some stuff with flash video, and graphics for the site. I also create some DVD's and design the packaging, as well as advertisements and such. I am even designing a corporate iPod as a giveaway. Pretty cool stuff.


----------

